# Here's a strange predicament



## wyy123 (Feb 3, 2010)

Well, I've been waiting like all of you for the last few months (and still waiting anyway), but I also finished a script and sent it out while waiting.

A couple of days ago, I got a phone call from a producer/manager so now I'm with a company (whose name I will not release) and developing my script (which I'm not sure I can release).

Question is, I do still want to go to film school because I applied for producing programs and I still want to learn and meet the other people I expect to be working with in the future, so should I still go to film school or just learn from the hands on experience?

I mean who knows how long we'll develop the script, it could be ages until it gets made or if it even does get made.


----------



## wyy123 (Feb 3, 2010)

I applied for 8 film programs, all producing (maybe I should have just done screenwriting).


----------



## Donald Murray (Feb 3, 2010)

That's an interesting predicament to be in. The good thing is you still have some time to see how viable an opportunity it is for you. If it becomes something that's pretty viable I would go for it. But that's just my opinion...


----------



## Elianarra (Feb 3, 2010)

some schools offer you the chance to defer enrollment...


----------



## notroberttowne (Feb 3, 2010)

I would go for it.  You don't know if it'll go anywhere and you don't know how it'll go.  If it does, then you can always drop classes or withdraw entirely.  

If you want to experience film school it couldn't hurt to be succeeding while you're still in school, and the school experience is not going to be any less desirable to you, I would think, just because you've had some success.

Plus, it couldn't hurt to have an MFA.


----------



## apex (Feb 3, 2010)

Can't you do both?

I have been told and reading lots of things that say you shouldn't wait around for agents/managers until you have actually been paid/project is being made.  What I mean is, I have been told by several working writers that managers come and go really fast and you may not be represented by this person in 6 months.  I hope this doesn't sound like I am trying to undercut the relationship or anything, but I would continue to write and go to school.  

Just my opinion.  This might help you out, listen to this podcast called "On the Page", it's really informative and from working professionals. 

EPISODE 113. Agent and Client Relationship

http://blip.tv/file/2816745?ut...m_content=FeedBurner

(try to look past the awful theme song haha)

I hope this helps!


----------



## Sketchy21 (Feb 3, 2010)

LOL... I LOVE the On the Page theme song (I can't seem to "Get it out of my head")


----------



## apex (Feb 3, 2010)

haha, it is catchy!


----------



## SomeKindaWriter (Feb 3, 2010)

> Originally posted by wyy123:
> Well, I've been waiting like all of you for the last few months (and still waiting anyway), but I also finished a script and sent it out while waiting.
> 
> A couple of days ago, I got a phone call from a producer/manager so now I'm with a company (whose name I will not release) and developing my script (which I'm not sure I can release).
> ...



Hey Wyy,

Oddly enough I am in the exact same predicament that you are in. I wrote a script and landed a manager late last year, and we've been developing it together for either landing assignments or a sale.

I also applied (and still waiting to hear back) to Tisch for their grad film program. I think I'm just going to keep going forward with the film school plan because breaking into screenwriting is pretty tough as is -- I'm trying not to put all my eggs in one basket.

Are you applying to any schools in LA? I think that would be the ideal scenario because you could go take meetings, and work on your producing degree at the same time.

Also, another huge plus of school is that you could end up making great contacts with current industry folk, or meet future powerhouses in their early stages.

Go for both!


----------



## Mike_V (Feb 3, 2010)

just make sure the school has a part time program. some schools liek chapman does not have a part time program and depending on your job  you might need to be a part timer.


----------



## daniel_cb (Feb 4, 2010)

I'd say try and do both if you can. Always have a backup plan; if for whatever reason the script thing doesn't work out, you have film school to fall back on, and you can keep developing your long term vision and ideas. If it ends up that you hit the jackpot with your script and you become the hottest scriptwriter in town, you can always quit film school.


----------



## wyy123 (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks for all the responses, I was pretty sure that I was going the both route until things get really serious.  

SomeKindaWriter- Yeah I applied to 5 programs in LA (California, but they're all around LA).  My manager asked me to try and get there asap to meet face-face and take meetings and such.

We'll see though, I still need to hear back from schools first.


----------



## story2tell (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm in the same boat.  I obtained an agent after I applied to UCLA.  I decided to apply to USC anyway.  

The reality is that, while having an agent is an honor, there is no guarantee that the agent will sell your project.  Also, it can take years for an agent to sell it.  

I didn't even tell the schools about the agent, and I also didn't submit the project as a writing sample.  I have compartmentalized it.


----------



## SomeKindaWriter (Feb 4, 2010)

Wyy -- I'm based on the East Coast like you, and it's always tough to decide when to pull the trigger to move out to LA. There are several things holding me back, and it's usually a bad idea to go there without some kind of day job. If you were in school then that would be something to keep you busy just incase the screenwriting ends up taking longer, plus at the end of school you would probably be able to land an industry job real easy which would help you meet more people in the long run.

story2tell -- definitely true. it feels great to have a rep, but until you sell something or get an assignment it really doesn't mean squat.

Compartmentalizing is a great tip. Keeps you sane!


----------



## notroberttowne (Feb 4, 2010)

The truth is that being on the west coast and near LA is a tremendous advantage in trying to get yourself working in the film industry.  In the economy we have right now (especially in California), it's harder than ever to find a job, and it was never easy to find a job across the country.  I think film school is an alternative worth considering because even though it's debt heavy, it's a way to get out here without finding a job.  I'm having a blast at film school and improving, I think, a lot in the process.  I applied, though, because I wanted to come out here and I couldn't afford it without the loans.  Yes, it sucks going so wildly into debt, but if I could have taken out loans just to move to the area without school I would have.  That's not really an option, so school it is.

And I'm in school with people with managers and people with international awards and people with agents and people with multiple imdb credits.  All of them that I've spoken to are getting as much out of school as I am, most say they'd see it through if they got a million dollar check tomorrow (I would), and a few even say that they've had more opportunity and success exactly because they moved out here for school than they had before.  So I reinforce my earlier 'both' vote.


----------

